# 20 Gallon Long Nano, First Reef



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

Heya GTAaquaria,

After several years of really wanting to get into the hobby, I have finally taken the plunge and started my first reef build. I have a friend who has been in the hobby for almost 10 years who is helping me along the way with my build as well.

The tank has been up and running almost 3 months now, with livestock in it for a month and a half. The rock, sand and water was cycled in a different tank for 3 weeks before it made the move into my tank, which is why it didn't take long for me to add livestock.

Unfortunately I lost 2 fish already. One of my first clowns had Brook, which I have read had nothing to do with my tank, and that it is a hereditary disease. I tried doing the freshwater dip, unfortunately it was too late. The other was a red firefish, who was paired with another firefish, however one killed the other. I am not adding another one to my tank.

After some issues with GHA, and high nitrates, I picked up a 6 stage RO/DI system and the levels are all good now.

Here is a list of what is in the tank:

*Fish and Inverts*
Ocellaris Clownfish, pair
Cherub Angelfish
Red Firefish
Lawn Mower Blenny
Blood Shrimp

Fire and Ice Zoas
Green Fox Coral
White Bubble Coral
Green ORA Pocillopora
Mixed Zoa Colony
Green and Purple Frogspawn
Red Brain Coral
Colt Leather Coral
Toadstool Leather Coral
Candy Apple Green Paly
Peachy Paly
Red Paly
Green Five Star Polyp
Green Clove Polyp
Red Hammer Coral'
Galaxy Coral

Red Bubble Tip Anemone

4 Turbo Snails
10 Blue Legged Hermit Crabs, various sizes
1 Strawberry Conch

*Equpiment*
2 Jabao WP-10 Wavemakers, with controller
Aquaclear 70 filter, converted for saltwater
Evergrow D120 Dimmable Full Spectrum LED
Jager 100watt TrueTemp Heater
LED strip lighting for night lighting
MaxWater 6 Stage RO.DI system
Custom built stand and canopy

Now onto the pictures!


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

More pics!


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

Blenny hanging out in the Red Paly. He's still fairly new to the tank so he's a bit shy. But I'll see him do this once or twice a day. Sorry for the quality of the pic, had to snap it fast.


----------



## Neon (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice Job Washout - looks good!


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks!
I am learning a ton so far. Always reading up on the symptoms of my tank. I wish I wasn't limited by space, every time I go into the LFS I have some new ideas for coral and fish. Eventually I'll get my giant tank 

One of the issues I am having at the moment is that my Colt Leather is separating from its frag base. I've read a few different ways to go about reattaching it to a rock. I will have to decide what's best in this case. Anyone have an experience with this?


----------



## KJSMSW (Mar 24, 2014)

I really like that galaxy coral.


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

KJSMSW said:


> I really like that galaxy coral.


Thanks, I'm told to keep it away from other corals hence why it is sitting in the sand.

Also just noticed that upon closer inspection it doesn't look like the colt leather is separating from the rock, it appears to be splitting. Looks like I'll have another colt leather in the tank soon!


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Tank looks great, glad to hear you are enjoying the salt water world


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks.

The green hair algae is finally starting to dissipate. Once it's gone I'll try to get some full pics of the full tank on here.

Unfortunately I lost the colt leather coral on the weekend  I thought it was trying to split, but it fell to pieces. Not sure what would have caused this as my levels are all good with the exception of phosphate when I put the coral in. I got most of it out of the tank, with the exception of 1 stem which actually looks healthy. I will be keeping a close eye on it.

The clowns do not seem to be overly interested in the BTA yet. They are tank bred clowns, so I know it can be a bit difficult. I may try the breeding tank idea after a few weeks.

Overall the tank personality seems to be good. Even the firefish is coming out of it's cave for frequent swims. I will not be adding any more fish to this tank. No more large corals either, just frags going forward. I do need to get some mushrooms in there, and I am thinking about another anemone on the other side of the tank because I do enjoy feeding my current one.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Good stuff!
Your scape makes it look larger then a 20 long!


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

> Your scape makes it look larger then a 20 long!


If this was the case those clowns would be huge!


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Washout said:


> If this was the case those clowns would be huge!


What massive clowns you have!


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

Holy crap I actually have a fire fish. He's be in and out of his cave all day, but will stay out for 5 minutes at a time. One of the first fish I added to this tank, and this is the first time I've been able to take a pic.

it looks like I am going to have to move the white bubble coral, as the red BTA looks to want to infringe on it's spot.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Never had the chance to welcome you to the forum...so that being said... WELCOME!!!    

Also awesome job as your first tank! 

It's always nice to have someone that can mentor you into the hobby. Save you a lot of time, headaches, and money


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

> Also awesome job as your first tank!


Thanks!
It seems to be coming along nicely. The right equipment helps too. Already invested a ton up front to this tank, but definitely worth the investment as a few of the pieces can be used for future tanks.

I was happy to see the red fire fish out a lot last night, the other fish didn't even bother it. Would water quality play a factor in this? The phosphates are dropping and nitrates are at 0 now.

A question to nano reefers out there. One of my favourite corals is the Red Gonipora. However I have heard that these are tough to keep, even in a big tank. Can they survive in a nano if you provide them with the right food? I've got a line on one, and I'd really like to add it to the tank, but not if it likely won't survive.


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

This makes me happy 

Quick question, though I am sure I know the answer. The spots on the clown...sting marks?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

nice!
I have read that the marks on the clowns will be sting marks like you said.


----------



## KJSMSW (Mar 24, 2014)

Look like sting marks to me.

They will disappear.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Mine have the same marks and are slowly disappearing. Definitely unsettling to a new reefer like myself.


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

Here are the canopy pics. It is made from 8" X 3/4" solid oak. There is a 1 inch groove cut out of the wood where it sits on the tank, which covers up the black rim on the outside. It is held together by aluminium 'L' brackets which are also used to sit the light on. The light can move from side to side or be taken right out. I need to take the L brackets off though as you can see some of the paint is chipping. I need to coat it with a more durable paint. I may also cut holes out of the back of the canopy for the wires to come out, instead of them hanging over the top. After staining it, I put 5 coats of water based clear coat on it.


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

Sweet tank, 10G back up in dis


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice tank! I'm using the same LEDs over my 30g, just wondering what % power you're running them at. Anyway keep up the good work.


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

10G said:


> Sweet tank, 10G back up in dis


Thanks 10G!

Both clowns were in the BTA today.



> Nice tank! I'm using the same LEDs over my 30g, just wondering what % power you're running them at. Anyway keep up the good work.


I don't exceed 50% on it on either colour. I am currently working out a lighting schedule for them as well as I picked up some outdoor timers.


----------

